# Computer Micro Freezing/Stuttering



## Lazyeye79 (Dec 29, 2011)

Every time I listen to music or watch a video my computer seems to freeze or stutter for just a second. During this time the music screeches and everything hangs. I don't know if this only occurs when listening to music or watching a video, but it is the only time I notice.

I have tried disk defrag, updating drivers, cleaning my registry, disabling AVG resident shield and nothing seems to work. It is getting really annoying, so if anyone has any suggestion please let me know and thank you in advance.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi -

I suggest playing a song or video and shortly following the stuttering/freezing right- clicking on the taskmbar (at bottom) and selecting 'Task manager'. 

This will open a new window in which J want you to switch to the 'Processes' tab at the top. Then expand the window and click on the bar that says 'Mem Usage'. The highest process should be listed at the top, in your reply post the top 4 processes along with their name and memory usage. It might be that your CPU is struggling to keep up. 

Regards,

- Jon


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

GamingJon gives some good advice.

Could you please post the technical details of your computer so that we can have a better understanding of its abilities?

Make, model, memory, and cpu will be good information to get us started.


----------



## Lazyeye79 (Dec 29, 2011)

Tech specs are:
Make - Dell
Model - Inspiron 1545
Processor - Intel Core Duo @ 2.20GHz
RAM - 3 GB

The top 5 processes are:
Firefox - 230,000K
Windows Media Player - 25,000K
Plugin Container for Firefox - 18,000K
Windows Explorer - 16,000K
Desktop Windows Manager - 14,000K

everything else uses less than 10,000K


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Lazyeye79 said:


> Tech specs are:
> Make - Dell
> Model - Inspiron 1545
> Processor - Intel Core Duo @ 2.20GHz
> ...


Firefox is slightly higher than average. Just to narrow down the potential causes, could you download and install 'Google Chrome' - A different web browser and proceed to play a song/video on YouTube to see if the problem occurs. 

Let me know how you get on, 

- Jon


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Does this occur when you are listening or watching while online, or all of the time.
If it is online, what is your connection spped?

If not we can look at other possibilities.


----------



## Lazyeye79 (Dec 29, 2011)

It occurs even if I don't have firefox or anything besides WMP open. It happens when listening on YouTube (or any other video site) or when listening offline.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

It unlikely connection speed then. Sounds to me like CPU is lagging. How old is the computer?


----------



## Lazyeye79 (Dec 29, 2011)

My CPU is only about year and a half old.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Lazyeye79 said:


> My CPU is only about year and a half old.


 Could you post the CPU details; 

Start - Run - type dxdiag and hit enter. 

Find the CPU details on the first main page and copy what's there into you next post. Sorry for the late response, been revising for a-level exams. 

Regards,


----------



## Lazyeye79 (Dec 29, 2011)

The details are: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*That CPU should be ample when playing music/videos to be perfectly honest. *

I understand that i've asked a few of these before but it would be a great help if you could answer them again; 

Music/Videos are stuttering/lagging when viewing them on YouTube? Same happening for music files played through Windows Media Player/iTunes?

You've tried a different web browser and the problem still persists? 

Any other issues with the computer in general? Slow? Unresponsive on occasions? 

Security software installed and update? If so, which one do you have?

*While you wait for a possible solution, download and install MalwareAntiMalwareBytes (Google search > download > install) and update then run a full scan. Post the details/log file here once complete. *

Like I said, theres a few things we have yet to try.

Many thanks,


----------



## Lazyeye79 (Dec 29, 2011)

It stutters/lags whether listening on Youtube or any other software that plays sound. I have tried Firefox, Internet explorer, Chrome as well as iTunes, WMP, and Quicktime.

The computer doesn't seem any slower or less responsive since it started happening, but I have noticed that it does occur when playing Minecraft (with music on), which leads me to believe that it is occurring even when not listening to any type of sound, I just don't notice it.

I use AVG free edition and I update it daily and run a weekly scan.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I am very sorry for being away.
Please follow the instructions in this link and post the results.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

From this, I can can see what is installed in terms of drivers on your computer, and possibly identify an issue.

Pat


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Could it be an audio problem with the speakers? 

How old are they? Perhaps borrow someone else's and test? 

- Jon


----------



## Lazyeye79 (Dec 29, 2011)

Its not the speakers it occurs whether I am using them or external speakers plus its more than a sound problem. It causes the whole system to hang for a second. I am also pretty sure that it is occurring even when not listening to any sound, but that is the only time that I notice it because it can happen very quickly.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Based on the above, open up Device Manager and expand all device wadifsbin the list. 

Check to see if there any yellow maks j see any of the headings, particularly the heading that corresponds to the sound drivers. 

Let me know gap you get on! If you should encounter any issue, or don't understand how to open Device Manager then post back and i'll be more than happy to help.

- Jon


----------



## Simargentina (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello,

Sorry to come back with this subject, but I have exactly the same problem, with the EXACT SAME LAPTOP.
Dell Inspiron 1545, CPU, etc...

It's more, even with the wifi desactivated, Avast desactivated, registry cleaned, Defrag, etc., just listening to music with Winamp for example (or other players, cuz I thought it might have been Winamp, but no), it keeps having micro freezes of a second or less, like every 2 minutes let's say. It depends.

I've opened the task manager and kept it open to see what happens with it occurs, but, nothing there...

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Simargentina (Nov 23, 2012)

The solution seems to be on that page: Stuttering/Buzzing Sound During Audio/Video Playback - Laptop Audio Forum - Laptop - Dell Community

For a sum up: *update Intel - Storage - Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller*



> mine was Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller
> 
> Driver date 15/06/2011
> 
> Driver version 10.5.0.1029


For updated links: Support for the Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST)

I've updated the driver 1 hour ago and still no freezes

Suerte!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Because I have noticed, your system seems to include Roxio software. 
Is this your system?
Dell Inspiron 1545 Specs (15.6" - P T4200 - Vista Home Premium - 3 GB RAM - 250 GB HDD) - Laptops - CNET Reviews
\
If so, please go into the device manager. See if you may have a Realtek sound system. If so, these drivers may need to be upgraded. Please list the system that is notated, as Realtek can seem to be confusing.

The Roxio may be the ultimate issue, but usually the sound driver wil fix things. 

Pat


----------

